
Show HN: Ive created a new type of puzzle game, hybrid of minesweeper and memory - solusipse
https://microtaur.com/isitsafe
======
gatherhunterer
After reading the description and watching the video I have no idea how the
game is played or whether or not I might enjoy it. Considering that I have to
download an app to try it I think that some more detail would be helpful.

